# Tool Restorations >  How to re-handle your hand drill

## Dimitris Polychronis

Hi to all,

This hand drill was gift from a friend; I found it very useful especially for occasions were a drill press could probably damage my work. 



I used it a few times but it felt like I used a toy instead of a tool; so, I set the drill as my new project. 
Now, I dont know if I can call this project restoration or improvement, what is for sure is that it works and looks much better than it was. I hope you enjoy the video.

Cheers
Dimitris

----------


## wizard69

These sorts of tools still come in handy. I have a small collection of these old drills and braces very handy for deburring. 

Looks like an excellent improvement program for this drill.

----------

Dimitris Polychronis (Jun 6, 2019)

----------


## Dimitris Polychronis

Thank you wizard69, glad that you like it!

It’s a neat little drill ideal for chamfering or deburring tiny holes where a drill press can ruin your work. I would really like to have a few different styles (preferable old ones) in my collection. 

Cheers
Dimitris

----------

